# Does Uber Deactivate you if you Cancel too many trips?



## YoungKwangWon (May 30, 2016)

Does Uber Deactivate you if you Cancel too many trips?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

no


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

YoungKwangWon said:


> Does Uber Deactivate you if you Cancel too many trips?


How much is too many? If you stay at around 20% cancels you are good. They will send you warnings.

I personally mix up not accepting and cancelling as I try to Uber in balance.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's a lot of cancels at 20%.


----------



## Booberx (Jan 27, 2015)

They count the rider canceling on you against you as if you canceled.


----------

